# Need help to provide the step by step process and list of documents require?



## Mack&joe (Nov 8, 2020)

Hello,
I am new in this forum, need help to apply for New Zealand resident visa, can help to provide the step by step process and list of documents require?
And how to proceed for the qualification Check? And medical report require at time of EOI or while submitting application?
Thanks for understanding and support!!
-Mack


----------

